# Bunny Hunt Results!!!!!!!



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, we all started on Saturday morning meeting up and finding our hunting destinations. We had 4 groups of dogs and 17 hunters. After breaking up our seperate ways we ended up shooting 12. We breaked for lunch, which we devoured chili, venison, pulled pork, Bluegills, steelhead, and more. After warming up from a bitter morning we hunted until dark where we ended up shooting 21 rabbits for the day!! 

That is a pretty good day of rabbit hunting considering the conditions. We had some real good dogs running today with some real good company. 

We all ended up going to a "Friendly" bar down the street and had a few drinks before departing. Most went to Three Rivers and had "LOTS" of adult beverages. Which I was smart and went home and rested after our 4 mile hike in knee deep snow. 

Sunday comes along and I could only hunt in the AM for a while but put the guys onto some rabbits before I had to leave. One was down before I left. 

With the frigid weather and the HUNG OVER party of hunters, Poor Quest came into the hunting party chipper with a bunch of hung over hunters. Quite comical to say the least. 

I hope some others can spread some light on the outing and to me it was a BLAST!!! I hope all had a good time. 

PS>>>>>> Ask Freepop about his HAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup, i was chipper. We only ended up bagging that one. I had a great time as always.... and really enjoyed hunting behind Rob McCoy's and his buddies dogs. I guess i am kind of glad i missed the party the night before. 

Good to see everyone that i hadn't seen in a while... and thanks to everyone that put this together, next year i will have to make it for both days.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. I got it in to late Saturday night/Sunday morning...decided I needed some sleep. Hopefully there will be a 3rd Annual, because I really wish I could have made it for the whole weekend. Lets see some pictures....


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I had a great time after lots of walking, (which my knees still hurt) we had some good chili least I think thats what its called but was very good and the best fish I ever ate. after eating I needed a nap more then another few hours hunting but I braved the weather and hunted the PM.
Thanks for a great time and good food to all of my new friends!!


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad everyone had a good time 
I was busy snowplowing from 3:00am to8:00am 
boo hoo


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Too tired to type much now but..... we were not ALL hung over, only 1/2 or more  And yes, that was chilli, even if it is the kind that will take paint off your truck  Will reply more tomorow, I have to rest my old muscles for the night!


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Had a great time, it was nice to place faces with the names we have become familiar with.

I was shocked we had such a good turn out!

The weather wasn't the best but it could have been WORSE.

The knee deep snow (for some) made those hills even more unpleasant. But the sound of that swamp music made it all worth it.

Our group of myself, my brother, Freepop, Scarlet and timbergsp had a good time familiarizing ourselves with the local terrain, almost getting taken out by a speeding, sliding, out of control Blazer and did I mention we shot a few rabbits! 

Timber's dog Speck just wouldn't give up and we had to drag him out at dusk.

The spread of food was top-notch and the company was even better.

It looks like we made the smart move and headed out after a couple at Friendly's. LMAO!

Me, my brother and timber got up this morning and managed to run 7 rabbits in 2 hours at our place, but the weather (20 mph winds and single digit temps) got the best of the hunters and we called it an early day.

Looking forward to next year's rabbit hunt outing.

Sleep tight, Speck, Sadie, Lady and Roxy you earned it. 

Almost forgot, you too Rudy!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

HERE KITTY KITTY  

once again another great outing with great people. thanks again dave for taking the time to set this up and scouting the land out for us. the food was great and the company even better. sunday morning was real rough but i was still able to get out of bed. it was great to meet some new members and see those that i had met before.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

What no tatter tots  for swamp ghost!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Here kitty kitty, what a hoot!! I wonder if that itch has stopped yet?  Although I am still in great pain from always walking up hill, I had a great time!! It was great to meet new members and non members alike. I did not shoot any rabbits, never shot AT any either. The snow was pretty deep, as others have mentioned, and like I told bill many times, I thought I was going to die out there!! All in all, a great time was had by everyone, even those that woke up with a little hangover  Look forward to doing it again sometime soon!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

that wasnt a liitle hangover it was a BIG one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's pics, I'm quite busy this morning, I'll try to write sometime today.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Just so some can here about one of Robet McCoys buddies, they call him "Shooter"!!!!!

The guy uses turkey loads out of a 12 guage and NEVER STOPS SHOOTING until that rabbit STOPS!!!

When he shoots you know HE SHOOTS!! By the way he got his LIMIT of rabbits!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I cant imagine shooting turkey loads at rabbit, it would hurt too much!! That and the weight that those shells add to your load.... If I had done that Saturday, I would have died for sure!! LOL


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey Guys, it was great meeting new everyone and putting faces to recognized names on here! I'm sorry I had to miss out on the evening hunt but none the less it was a good time! My first time hunting over dogs was fun...even without the rabbits. My group didn't shoot any rabbits in the am and only saw 3 or so. It's okay, cuz the company made up for the lack of rabbits. The food was exceptional and plenty of it! Ranging from deep fried fish (gills, crappie, specs) to pulled pork, to rabbit stew to chili that warmed things up a bit! Pass the bread please to put out this 3 alarm fire!!!  

Thanks Dave for getting all the land and hopefully next year we won't be breathing ice cicles out there! I'm already looking forward to clearing the schedule for next year!!!! When it's warmer! lol  Naw, it wasn't bad once the sun came up! Hope those dogs tails heal up,,,they were a dedicated bunch! Thanks for bringing em!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Man it was cold when we started but as the sun came up, it turned out to be nice. 

Big excitement in the beginning as we (Timber, Swamp Ghost, Scarlet, and I) about got pealed by a Bronco or Blazer. What's the speed limt on ice & snow covered roads, 60 or so?

We got hunting and moving through the snow, warmed us quickly. Scarlet shot one before the dogs got on it. Guesss she didn't understand my instructions, but no harm no foul.

We saw another jump up but the dogs couldn't pick him up. I think he had his scent lock suit on  Best I could 'cifer is he got in a hole in a root ball on a blow-down.

Went to a very nice looking hill that produced deer beds and that's it until we got to the thick stuff. Timber shot one that ran around twice, and I missed one that pulled a Barry Sanders move on me, it just hesitated in mid stride (that's my story  ) Jeremy had a miss in there too and Rudy saved me from getting attcked by that rabbit.

I was very disappointed in Rudy's performance, (lack thereof) as he basically protected my backside from a vicious rabbit. That was his all time worst outing and I must attribute it to new dogs and people, etc. We went Sunday and 3 good runs, as well as a good case of wind burn.
The pictures are of our fabulous lunch, which only royalty could ony aspire.
In the evening we had many chases and I must say that Timber's Speck dog is the best I've ever hunted behind. His female was right in there also. I only hope that Rudy is half that good, but time will tell. 

I liked Robert's buddy Shooter, he said "I got him with the first shot but I like to hear my gun" 

I'll post a pic of my hat, I forgot to take one of it.

The only thing that could've been better would be less snow and a little more warmth. It was great meeting everyone and seeing some again. I'll see a couple in a few weeks at the Joe.

Timergsp, when you feel comfortable enough to venture this far (one hour from you), before or after the baby come on up and we'll run some blasted rabbits.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

What I want to know is, Who wrote the date in yellow in the snow in the second pic?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Me TOO!! Because it looks like Scarlet's hand writing


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Yellow snow!! Man I thought that was the lemonade I spilled!!

Scarlet has good handwriting


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I will try and use up the roll of film so we can get the pictures developed!!

Robert McCoy and his pups did a great job!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I should say they did! Nine rabbits in the morning. We probably saw and had going a total of 4-5 that morning.

We should've had a Crime Scene Investigater there to verify the time of death on those bunnies  J/K


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My buddy Steve (Shooter) you will see in almost all my hunting pic's.

He shoots more rabbits than anybody I have ever hunted with.
He does get a little hard on them with the turkey loads but hey he is affective. After hunting with him for a season I can be sure they pay no attention to the gun>LOL

The dogs did a good job even with out Duce and I was expeacially proud of Blue he seems to really be comming into his own.

Thanks again for setting us all up Dave.

Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## mich bowmaster (Mar 2, 2002)

Had a great time, my legs are still sore. But i'd do it again in a heart beat "on second thought maybe 2 heart beats".Glad i got to put faces with all the names.Cannot wait till next time.

Good Friends,Good food,Dead rabbits,what else could you ask for!


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics where they be


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i forgot all about having my camera on saturday.i guess i was having to much fun hunting and enjoying the good food. after sat night i didnt even feel like taking any pictures.


----------



## october1 (Feb 6, 2004)

This is Swamps LITTLE bro. What a great day that was. This was the first time I hunted with that many guys and the first time hunting over dogs. It was amazing! I could have never anticipated the amount of fun and relaxation(even if we did walk 10 miles) experienced that day. The property we hunted was pretty darn close to paradise. Hearing those dogs work was music to my ears Timber and Freepop! Speck allowed me to take my first rabbit, he worked his ass off that day.
To all the guys who were there, thanks for a day that turned into some great memories. The food, land, dogs and conversation were priceless and greatly appreciated.
Swamp thanks for the invite and for all of those yet to come.
Timber and Swamp, when we goin again?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

hey October1 get your brother to stop playing fireman we can go any time you want shoot why do we need him


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

> we can go any time you want shoot why do we need him


I see how you are.......................  LMAO!

But as you see it takes me driving 2 hours to drag his (october1) butt out of the house in order for him to get off the couch


----------



## october1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah it takes Swamp 2 hours of driving to drag me off the couch to show him up in the field. All that laying around on the couch sure paid off when it came to shootin, one shot-one kill. What was your ratio Timber? I think Swamp was 0 fer! God it feels good to write that! LMOA

Any time guys, I chatted with Rob and he is interested just wants to wait for the weather to break.

Timber give me a buzz, I'm ready!


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

maybe next weekend guys oh and october1 who was we waiting for the day we went to your parents house HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

> All that laying around on the couch sure paid off when it came to shootin, one shot-one kill. What was your ratio Timber? I think Swamp was 0 fer! God it feels good to write that! LMOA


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut, every once in a while, speaking of blind, I think that rabbit only had one eye, if he got any closer he would have crawled into your game bag.

Who was using a 12 guage? and who was using a 28?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

hey I was using a .410 and seems I was 2 for 2 and yes october1 that rabbit could of jumped in your game bag in fact was it not sitting still


----------



## october1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well it seems the score is
Timber -2
Oct- 1
Swamp -1, oops sorry I meant 0!

KEEP THE TALLY ROLLING TILL NEXT TIME.

I'll bring my slingshot so there are no excuses!


----------

